# Roses's Bread Bible



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Has anybody else had a spin through this, other than the thread about the lye? That particular recipe yields 14 oz of dough, which you are then instructed to cut into 12 pieces, then into 4 each, then into 3 each, giving you 144 pieces of dough weighing, I guess by some unknown Rose factor, 1.3 oz each. Huh? And then the reason I bought the thing, the rye bread, calls for rye flour in the sponge, which you let sit and bubble happily on the counter while you prepare the flour mixture which calls for rye flour in the text part, but rye flour is not listed in the table of ingredients for the dough. C'mon Rose. Now this is too bad. I just called Barnes and Nobles and they will happily give me my money back, but some of the other recipes in the book look good. Anybody got her email address?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

This is a riot. I found her web site, with an address, wrote her last night, and she replied this morning. So I'll keep the book. The rye bread is well into it's first rise, and I'm thinking herring and sour cream, a little smoked salmon, liverwurst and spicy mustard......She was quite nice about it.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I haven't see the book. My first question is why she chose the exact same title as Beth Hensberger's book? I'm also not sure why I would buy a bread book from a cake guru.


----------



## breadhead (Nov 19, 2003)

I am going to follow suit and return my book, but also send a letter to the publisher to forward to Rose. Shame on her for such a poor book!


----------

